# Ati's Radeon HD 5770 Review



## linkin (Oct 19, 2009)

i just finished reasing this, it's a very good review! operating temps and system power consumption seen in there also!

http://www.techspot.com/review/209-ati-radeon-hd-5770/

I'll definately be getting a 5770 after reading how it overclocks!


----------



## Enjoi (Oct 19, 2009)

Bah. You post this right before I was about to buy a 4870. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jasonn20 (Oct 19, 2009)

It only has a 128 memory interface and still competes with the 4870 ?? 

They are comparing it to a 512m 4870 though.

My 4870 oc'ed to 850/1150


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 19, 2009)

I think i'll be getting the 5850 in about a month or so

Edit: Linkin you really need to make up your mind on what your getting. You change your mind like every 10min


----------



## linkin (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm set on the 5770 now. despite having 128bit interface, it uses GDDR5. same clocks as the 48xx series too, along with 40nm and DX11. that's a pretty valid argument there


----------



## jasonn20 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am curious what it compares to with  a 4870 1g card though.

dx11 games are not out yet are they ?? 

4870 runs hot 

i just bought a 4870 so I am trying to justify my purchase I guess.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5770-review-test/14


----------



## maroon1 (Oct 19, 2009)

http://techreport.com/articles.x/17747

HD5770 performs a little worse than HD4870 1GB overall

But it consume significantly less power


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Oct 19, 2009)

What is considered "significant"?

I could not care less how much power my GPU consumes, only how it performs...


----------



## linkin (Oct 19, 2009)

that's where overclocking comes in. on the last pages of that review you'll see that overclocking the card in CCC put it just above the 4870 in most games.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 19, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> What is considered "significant"?
> 
> I could not care less how much power my GPU consumes, only how it performs...


 
Then the 4870 is the better card. On stock clocks overall the 512MB 4870 beats the 5770 1GB.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, we know that the 5770 will outperform the 4870 in one area. *Direct X 11* 

I personally wouldn't buy a card that is outdated right out of the gate.



Bodaggit23 said:


> What is considered "significant"?
> 
> I could not care less how much power my GPU consumes, only how it performs...


You say that... then look at the huge electric bill and Greenpeace knocking on your door.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 19, 2009)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Well, we know that the 5770 will outperform the 4870 in one area. *Direct X 11*


 
The thing about it though, by the time there are alot of DirectX 11 games, the 5770 will be a dog.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's like the 4770. It's a good performer for the price, but can't really do much. And yes, by itself with DX 11 will probably be a mediocre card. I wouldn't say no to 2 of those in crossfire in my system. Much like many people have done with the 4770's.

If it's a dog with a with DX 11, what does that make the 4870 with DX 11? A dead dog.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 19, 2009)

Still would rather have a 4870. The 4870 512MB overall beats it and is cheaper. You can even get the 4870 1GB cheaper. The price on the 5770 is just to high for its performance.

Now the 5750 is different, its overall as good as the 4850/GTS 250 and the same price for 1GB. models. I would rather have the 5750.


----------



## Shane (Oct 19, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> that's where overclocking comes in. on the last pages of that review you'll see that overclocking the card in CCC put it just above the 4870 in most games.



until you overclock the 4870 or have a 4890 and thats overclocked 

But the 5870 and 5890 will be awesome.

I think everyones going mad over the 5000 series....just because its DX11,Tell me how many games realy even take advantage of DX10 yet? not many.

I say get a 4870=4890..they handle anything you throw at it.



> the thing about it though, by the time there are alot of DirectX 11 games, the 5770 will be a dog.


Exactly! like it was with the 8800gt with me,i purchased the 8800gt thinking ohh cool its DX10 it will handle crysis very well.....i was wrong.


----------



## linkin (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah true. but still nice to have a snazzy new card


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah but are the drivers bloated and crappy still?  My last video card was an ATI and I loved it, except for the drivers.  I went back to Nvidia this last build.


----------



## linkin (Oct 19, 2009)

catalyst 9.9 seems fine to me. however for some reason the ati overdrive page is constantly refreshing itself every ~15 seconds. They also seemed to stop crashes in far cry 2.


----------



## Guardian01 (Oct 19, 2009)

since i'm about to buy one of these very very soon, let me ask: what's a better option?  two 5770 or one 5870?  price wise the two 5770 is about $50 cheaper


----------



## Guardian01 (Oct 19, 2009)

since i'm about to buy one of these very very soon, let me ask: what's a better option?  two 5770 or one 5870?  price wise the two 5770 is about $50 cheaper (a negligible difference for me right now)


----------



## Matthew1990 (Oct 19, 2009)

w8 for nVidia to show their cards....


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 19, 2009)

Guardian01 said:


> since i'm about to buy one of these very very soon, let me ask: what's a better option? two 5770 or one 5870? price wise the two 5770 is about $50 cheaper (a negligible difference for me right now)


 
Sure, 2 5770 in crossfire will beat a 5850. One or two benchmarks it beats the 5870. But if you have enough to get 2 5770s I would still get a 5850 and when the prices drop alittle get another 5850.


----------



## Guardian01 (Oct 19, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Sure, 2 5770 in crossfire will beat a 5850. One or two benchmarks it beats the 5870. But if you have enough to get 2 5770s I would still get a 5850 and when the prices drop alittle get another 5850.



ah, clever clever.  thank you


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 19, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Then the 4870 is the better card. On stock clocks overall the 512MB 4870 beats the 5770 1GB.



That really is sad in the end when you think about it 


Good thing my 260 still maxes my games....can wait till next July to upgrade which with luck some DX11 titles start popping out. (though I doubt it)


----------



## Enjoi (Oct 19, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> The thing about it though, by the time there are alot of DirectX 11 games, the 5770 will be a dog.



+1

I think the 4870 is still the wiser choice.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 19, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> That really is sad in the end when you think about it
> 
> 
> Good thing my 260 still maxes my games....can wait till next July to upgrade which with luck some DX11 titles start popping out. (though I doubt it)


 
Yeah, I think ATI/AMD just missed the mark with the 5770. Pretty sure they will release a 5790 or 5830 with 256 bit memory. But that one will be more inline with the 4890/GTX 275. The 5770 just kinda gets left out under performing and overpriced compared to the 4870/GTX 260.

I feel different about the 5750. Performs about the same as a 4850/GTS 250. Cost the same as a 1GB 4850 and is cheaper then a 1GB GTS 250.


----------



## maroon1 (Oct 20, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Sure, 2 5770 in crossfire will beat a 5850. One or two benchmarks it beats the 5870. But if you have enough to get 2 5770s I would still get a 5850 and when the prices drop alittle get another 5850.



I rather have one HD5850 over two HD5770

Because not all games can use two GPUs (like GTA 4 for example). Furthermore, one HD5850 can really run almost any game at max settings, and it will have lower power consumption that 2 5770 as well.


----------

